# What is your favorite manga or anime series?



## smile72 (May 19, 2011)

What is your favorite manga or anime series? For me it is One Piece.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 19, 2011)

Picking one would be impossible so i'll pick my top 3 anime.

1: Clannad/After Story
2: Ef - A Tale of Memories/Melodies
3: Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

3 dramas...nice. (though at least Clannad is comedy/drama).

Weird there isn't a sticky already for favorite anime.


----------



## Shockwind (May 19, 2011)

My favorite anime is K-On!! and Gurren Lagann.


----------



## Nebz (May 19, 2011)

Birdy The Mighty: Decode


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 19, 2011)

Anime:
Jigoku Shoujo (duh)
Rurouni Kenshin


Manga:
Death Note (double duh)
Liar Game
FMA
Bakuman
HNI


----------



## Smash Br0 (May 19, 2011)

One Piece.


----------



## koimayeul (May 19, 2011)

Great Teacher Onizuka got me entertained also Noritaka until the end of the books

of course classics like DBZ, Ranma, Berserk, Gunm, Video girl Ai.. but thats just too obvious aint it


----------



## digipokemaster (May 19, 2011)

That a tough one but one I love so far is blue exorcist, junjou romantica, gosick, and yaoi one that came out this year


----------



## smile72 (May 19, 2011)

Hmm, it nice to see such diversity!!!!!


----------



## pkl2007 (May 19, 2011)

kaiji and one outs any anime that is psychological. I tried watching akagi but couldn't get the concept of mahjong.


----------



## Narayan (May 19, 2011)

Manga
1. Mirai Nikki
2. Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!
3. One Piece
4. Kimi no Iru Machi
5. Mysterious Girlfriend X

Anime
1. Code Geass
2. D.N. Angel
3. Romeo x Juliet
4. Lucky Star
5. Gundam 00

I've only watched a bunch of anime though. currently watching shiki, ep 14's next. i think gundam 00 might not be on my top five anymore.

I also like Half & Half and Love Letter. but it's too short, h&h is a oneshot and ll has only 2 chapters.


----------



## prowler (May 19, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> 3: Tokyo Magnitude 8.0


i love you.
anyway, from my wiki page
* Baccano!
* Chaos;Head
* Nyan Koi!
* Summer Wars
* Tokyo Magnitude 8.0


----------



## Raika (May 19, 2011)

Favorite Anime Series: Code Geass/Death Note (can't decide)
Favorite Manga Series: Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## AlanJohn (May 19, 2011)

Note that these are only the ones I like, I can't choose which I like most.

Pokemon ( original series)
Yu-Gi-Oh ( original series)
Full-Metal Alchemist
Full-Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood 
Naruto 
Naruto Shippuden 
Bleach
Death note
Trigun


----------



## Ethevion (May 20, 2011)

Anime: Death Note, Hellsing, Escaflowne


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 20, 2011)

Recently I saw FLCL which was really good, but my all time favorite series is either Gurren Lagann or One Piece. One Piece mainly because it somehow still manages to be an entertaining series after nearly 500 episodes. I'd even say it was better than GL if not for the fact that sometimes the plot drags.

Also, why the hell does no one ever do a favorite cartoon/comic thread?


----------



## Waflix (May 20, 2011)

*Anime*
1. Bleach
2. Death Note
3. Claymore
4. Pokémon (only seasons 1 and 2)

*Manga*
1. Death Note


----------



## adamshinoda (May 20, 2011)

My favorite manga: Doraemon, Detective Conan (Case Closed), Bakuman, Yu Gi Oh
Also, I love all the Fujiko F Fujio works.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 20, 2011)

Anime: Sister Princess, To Love Ru, most of the Gundam series, Macross series, Overman King Gainer, Moetan

Manga: Practically anything manga and light novel written by Sakurako Kimino, Gundam F90, Toradora, K-ON


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 20, 2011)

Most of my favourite animes are either stand alone films or bloody typical choices (Akira for example, though I prefer the manga), but I'll say Doomed Megalopolis. May not be strictly a series but it is in more than one part...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 20, 2011)

*Anime* : Rurouni Kenshin (Samurai X), Full Metal Alchemist, Gintama, One Piece, Digimon (season 1,2,5), Tekkaman Blade (Teknoman), Black Lagoon, Samurai Champloo, Yu Gi Oh, Darker than  Black.


*Manga* : Fairy Tail, Bleach, Naruto, Death Note, Soul Eater,


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2011)

Manga: Vampire's Portrait
Anime: Hellsing


----------



## kenpachi (May 20, 2011)

Seriously? Naruto is without a doubt the best series of all time, kinda getting angry how they are dragging out the war the last couple weeks, it thought i was reading dragonball or something, with all the crazy stuff going on and all the awesome dead characters coming back lets see what they can do, all these previous kages and the hidden mist swordsmen, and naruto almost god like now. like 5 issues back kakashi said he was going to go on a rampage and he still aint done shit. Choji was cool, but since then it's been boring. still best series and show ever made hands down by a million miles.

bleach, reborn, gintama, best movie i think is tekkon kinkreet.

helsing was good, i got it on DVD, bummer how short it was they coulda gone so far with that series, never understood why they stopped the anime like that, musta had poor ratings... shame.

I like so many it would take me all day to list them, anime rules.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 20, 2011)

Anime:
Bleach
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Giant Killing

Manga:
Bleach
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Giant Killing
Naruto
Hetakoi


----------



## raulpica (May 20, 2011)

I'm only gonna go for my current "best", as I have too many favourite series to list them all.

Best Anime Evar: *Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann* (runner-up: *Code Geass*)
Best Manga Evar: *Gantz* (followed by *Fullmetal Alchemist*)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 20, 2011)

Anime: FMA, DB+DBZ and Naruto+Shippuuden
Manga: Naruto Shippuuden, One Piece


----------



## Hells Malice (May 24, 2011)

Gonna have to add another to my list of favorites.

Just watched Fate/stay night, and it was absolutely fantastic. Easily puts itself on my list of top animes.


----------



## machomuu (May 24, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z, I'll state why later.


			
				kenpachi said:
			
		

> Seriously? Naruto is without a doubt the best series of all time, kinda getting angry how they are dragging out the war the last couple weeks, it thought i was reading dragonball or something, with all the crazy stuff going on and all the awesome dead characters coming back lets see what they can do, all these previous kages and the hidden mist swordsmen, and naruto almost god like now. like 5 issues back kakashi said he was going to go on a rampage and he still aint done shit. Choji was cool, but since then it's been boring. still best series and show ever made hands down by a million miles.
> 
> bleach, reborn, gintama, best movie i think is tekkon kinkreet.
> 
> ...








The mainstream, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## smile72 (May 24, 2011)

Kenpachi, I think you mean it's your opinion that Naruto is the best series of all time. One Piece is the best selling manga series of all time.


----------



## Cyan (May 24, 2011)

well, best series depend on the genre too.
I also like stand alone movie.

movie: Akira (it's been a long time I didn't watch it, but I did watch it at least 30 times).
The girl who leapt through time
I also like not well known movies, short cut (Kigeki), or experimental graphics and animation.

Anime:
One piece
Full Metal Alchemist
Major (3~4 first seasons were the best)
and some I forgot

Manga:
Nana
Akira
and other like PSME (but it's more my personal author's liking).


----------



## imshortandrad (May 24, 2011)

Death Note.


----------

